# Advice and info please!! Discovery Bay!!



## Laugh.love.smile (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi I am a young professional considering a teaching position and package in Discovery Bay. Before accepting I'd like to feel confident enough to go as at this stage I'm a little dubious. Could anybody inform me about the following:

How easy is it to get UK Tv in DB? Or stream ITV player for example? I am a lover of cinema and theatre. Are there cinemas and theatres showing English films\musicals? 

I enjoy sports and would be looking to join maybe a tennis club? 

Hoping to find more westernised cuisine than local dishes. 

What is the social scene in DB bars? Restaurants? Is the age range weighted more to families and older professionals? 

Shopping? What UK shops will I find in down town Hong Kong particularly for clothes, music, DVDs etc and of course supermarkets for food!

Could anybody suggest what village area I should look at for more low rise accommodation ? As I find high rise quite daunting.
A lot of questions there but I hope somebody can help me make my decision. Initially the post is a 2 yr contract and I don't plan on making the move permantly just to go over and save money to buy property back in Uk would I be able to rent, live and save on say 49hkd a month upwards? 

Advice please!! ) also any females mid to late 20s making the move or already out there or interested in hooking up for making friends be great  

Thanks


----------



## SXo (Dec 13, 2013)

Hey there, I'm a mid 20s New Yorker moving to Hong Kong soon as I just accepted a teaching position. I'm interested in making friends and have similar questions.


----------



## Laugh.love.smile (Dec 12, 2013)

Hello if I accept the position I will be out there in august. Whereabouts have you got your teaching position? Is it on Discovery Bay? Will you be looking for a flat share or you renting alone?


----------



## SXo (Dec 13, 2013)

Actually, my visa just got processed so I'm on my way to HK in the next two weeks. EEK! My school is in Causeway Bay. But yes, I'm looking for the cheapest accommodation. Honestly, I already commute an hour and fifteen to work (and I live AND work in Brooklyn! HOW IS THIS POSSIBLE!?), so I'm not too concerned about where I live regarding commute.


----------



## Laugh.love.smile (Dec 12, 2013)

Sounds good, you'll be able to suss out the place before I get there all lost an knowing nothing. Haha. Btw are you m/f? It doesn't say on your profile. I'm looking to rent in discovery bay been contacting some real estate places to have a look at what I'd like. Hate the high rise so going to have to spend a little more on low-mid rise. So have to make sure I negotiate my salary first ha. What age range are you teaching?


----------



## SXo (Dec 13, 2013)

Gay male if that makes a difference. I'm teaching 14 - 18 English literature.


----------



## Laugh.love.smile (Dec 12, 2013)

It doesn't make any difference just like to know who I'm talking to. Let me know how you get on out there. Always good to build a friendship group when making a massive move


----------



## SXo (Dec 13, 2013)

Where are you looking at?


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

I have lived in Discovery Bay, now retired in Spain.discovery bay is a lovely place to live, and the community atmosphere there is fantastic. We didn't have any school age children when we lived there, but I can tell you all the children I met were very happy. There are many nationalities in DB, mostly English speaking. 
There are two residents clubs, both have a swimming pool and tennis courts. In the south plaza, where the bus station is, and ferry piers, there are many shops, and approx 22 restaurants, an Irish pub. You will find most of the restaurants are Western orientated. There is often live bands visiting DB, and each November DB hosts the biggest free rock show in Hk, on the first Saturday of each November, in Siena park DB, proceeds of that go to HK charities.
In the north plaza, at the other end of DB , there is a hotel with restaurants, more shops,and an Italian, Indian and bistro style restaurant.
There are two supermarkets in DB, both sell any type of food you like, you will have no problem finding your favourite food.
If you like being involved with theatre/music, there is plenty of opportunity to get involved at any level, there are theatre groups to join.
Hk itself hosts many great shows, there is a huge place the size of Wembley near the airport, easy to get to from DB, with big name bands and artists playing there. There is also lots of theatres on HK island, with various shows and musical artists playing there.
Hk and all its islands are very easy to commute round, ferry, bus, MTRand taxi services are very reasonable, and efficient, I am glad we went to live there for a while, it is such an exciting place and I was never bored there, and felt very safe as the local Hk people are really very nice to know.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Re UK TV, you can get a Now TV contract, they also do the broadband for the computer, there are a lot of program's in English, also you should be able to download some TV program's, 
Re shopping for clothes, there is a designer outlet mall in a place called Tung Chung, which is on a direct bus route from DB, takes about half an hour.
On Hk island you can literally shop till you drop, many designer stores, and even a Marks and spencer.


----------



## Laugh.love.smile (Dec 12, 2013)

*Thanks*

Hi many thanks for taking the time to respond with all that information I am greatful. Is there any particular reason why you decided to leave Hong Kong? I'm quite a home bird when it comes to things like UK telly, fish and chips, roast dinner even rainy days and friendly neighbourhoods. So I'm just concerned I will find HK a little to intimidating and faced paced for me. I don't really have any interest in travelling or seeing the world other than US and maybe OZ as UK does me fine. But opportunities like this don't always come around.. And I'm young with no commitments now is the time to do it. Would you say it is worlds away from UK? And I'm probably not going to like it?


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Laugh.love.smile said:


> Hi many thanks for taking the time to respond with all that information I am greatful. Is there any particular reason why you decided to leave Hong Kong? I'm quite a home bird when it comes to things like UK telly, fish and chips, roast dinner even rainy days and friendly neighbourhoods. So I'm just concerned I will find HK a little to intimidating and faced paced for me. I don't really have any interest in travelling or seeing the world other than US and maybe OZ as UK does me fine. But opportunities like this don't always come around.. And I'm young with no commitments now is the time to do it. Would you say it is worlds away from UK? And I'm probably not going to like it?


My husband went to work there on a pre retirement contract, I was already retired, and he nearly retired, just three weeks to work next year! 
We have children and grandchildren in the UK, and wanted to retire, in the 'sun' but near enough to be able to travel to see them easily.
While we were in Hk, we took the opportunity of visiting many places in the Far East, like Australia, Borneo, Singapore, Malaysia, China, Thailand, etc, which were within easy reach of Hk, avoiding the long journey from Europe.
Hk is very different to UK, but really a fantastic place to live, yes you can get fish and chips, and a whole lot more in DB itself. People are really friendly because lots of them are expats from all parts of the world, Americans, Canadians, Australians, French, German, and British, all are in the same 'boat' as expats, so tend to make friends easier. Most of the local Hk people you come across also speak very good English, and are very friendly.
I have been to lots of places in Australia, nice country to visit, I have also been to lots of places in America,and if I didn't ever go there again I wouldn't miss it!
As far as Hk is concerned I thoroughly enjoyed every minute of it,and making new friends,and it is a part of my life I will always remember fondly. I managed to watch all the current soaps on the computer, plus all the English program's on Now TV.


----------



## Laugh.love.smile (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks Fergie, I think you have cleared up most of my worries and reassured me a little. I'll stop pestering you in a while.. Can I just ask about the theatre/shows. I read HK is a little behind the other big international cities in terms of having a west end or broadway equivalent. Do any of the big west end musicals reach HK at all at the theatres or is it just music bands? 

Could I also ask, what kind of monthly rent price would I be looking at to rent a mid-low rise property and also how much would you say I'd need to keep aside to live each month? I have been told DB is a very expensive place to live so if I'm going to move over there even on a better salary than UK I need to make sure it's going to be cost effective as I'd like to be able to save each month I'm there to being back to UK after the 2 years for a house deposit. I have only been given a salary range until I go for my interview and they can be more specific on salary but the very lowest of that starting salary iv worked out would be around 47,000HKD a month I expect I will be higher than the basic as I do have 4 years teaching experience already and not a newly qualified teacher. can you tell me much about DBIS? 

Thanks


----------



## Laugh.love.smile (Dec 12, 2013)

I have researched about the little Now TV box but it seems it is only available in the UK did you mean a different Now TV contract that HK do?


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Hk has a different Now TV, it is ran by PCCW, here is their website
All Channels - now TV, and you an choose the language.
You can get a small flat or studio in DB itself fairly reasonably, you could also look in Tung Chung, which is just thought the DB tunnel, with direct bus rites, and is a little cheaper, but in TC most places are high rise, saying that you may be able to get a flat on a lower floor.
Try to google discovery bay properties, they are not as expansive as people think, I will also have a look for websites and give you the links,


----------



## Laugh.love.smile (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Fergie... Thanks for that info on TV. Some more questions have popped into my head since... Would I be able to get the equivalent of the mobile internet device I currently have, that doesn't require a phone line, is portable but still gives me wifi for a monthly payment? Or am
I better getting broadband and if so what is available for broadband and where should I look? Could you recommend any apartment blocks that are near the sea and have a nice sea view but are more mid-low rise. Also what do I need to get together in order to set myself a bank account up over there. Are there any that I can make transfers to my UK bank account from? Iv heard people mention HSBC and standard chartered?? Do they charge for transfers to UK bank accounts in HK? 

Last question and I'll leave you be... I promise haha. Some of my friends have been asking me do I think I could cope with the daily heat and humidity there? Is it quite bad? And I'm assuming work places and schools have air con.

Merry Christmas, I hope you have a great one with your family and all the best for 2014.


----------

